# Dolphin vs flying fish



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a little video to get you blue water itch scratched. enjoy

http://www.saltstrong.com/mahi-feeding-frenzy/


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The flying fish didn't have a chance.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Damn if they do Damn if they don't 
Nice.
What bright colors.
Whymy


----------



## DonaKen (Jan 12, 2016)

Man, that's the coolest! Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Damn, I had no clue flying fish taste that good. May have to keep one next time out and bring it home.

Yep, poor guy never had a chance.


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

What a miserable existence.


----------

